# Blackout curtains



## robotj (Jan 15, 2013)

Im having a hard time finding double sided blackout curtains. My HT has an entry way that needs to be covered but most of the curtains i see in stores or online are one sided. The have black on one side and you can see the white liner on the other.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Find someone who can sew. They could make curtains for you with material of your choice. Local fabric shop might be able to help you find someone. Lucky for me my mom can sew.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have these in my HT and their performance is very, very good. Mine are black and the back side is also black:

http://www.amazon.com/Thermal-Insul...nsulated+Back+Tab+Blackout+Curtain+63"L+-+BOC

A friend came over not long after I put them up and was amazed at how little light gets thru - like none!


----------



## WilliamSmith (Aug 23, 2019)

Jinchan Blackout Curtains double-up with a stylish curtain backed with 100% white acrylic. The result is a curtain that blocks up to 95% of light, while also dampening outdoor noise and saving energy: keep the A/C and heat inside, instead of letting it leach out and drive up your energy bill. These curtains are also a great choice for your home theater room.


----------

